# الشرح الكامل لحساب الكميات في الطرق بالاكسل



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 يوليو 2007)

كماوعدت الان الشرح الكامل لحساب الكميات بالاكسل وانشاء قريبا حساب الكميات autocad


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 يوليو 2007)

حاولت رفع الملفات لكن يبدو ان هناك صعوبة في رفع الملفات


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 يوليو 2007)

وفى المحاولة جهد تشكرعليه .... الله يعينك.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 يوليو 2007)

*الشرح الكامل لحساب الكميات بالاكسل*

حاولت انزل الملفات ولكن نزل ملف واحد وانشاء في اقرب فرصة ننزل الملف التاني

الكميات بالاكسل.pdf​


----------



## topoman (13 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي على كرمك


----------



## dr_aflatooon (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
اخي


----------



## الجعدل (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (28 سبتمبر 2007)

فى انتظار الحساب بالاوتوكاد وشكراً


----------



## فادي الخطيب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واكمل جميلك بالجزء الثاني


----------



## larchim (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي
ننتظر الباقي


----------



## عبدالخالق قادر (30 سبتمبر 2007)

حاولت رفع الملفات لكن وجدت صعوبة في رفع الملفات ولم افلح فى ذلك


----------



## saydramadan (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً وسوف أجربه


----------



## pmc (2 أكتوبر 2007)

بعد تحياتي، حاول رفع الملفات على موقع www.mediafire.com
موقع مجاني وآمن وسريع


----------



## عزيز4554 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دايسكى (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## وسام ضياء (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يامردة


----------



## وسام ضياء (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ياوردة


----------



## ماجد العراقي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك ونحن بانتظار الملف الثاني


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرررررااااااا اخوياااااا


----------



## M777 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى محمد عبدالعاط (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*الكويت*

:5: :14: :15:


دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> كماوعدت الان الشرح الكامل لحساب الكميات بالاكسل وانشاء قريبا حساب الكميات autocad


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (11 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واكمل جميلك بالجزء الثاني


----------



## sardia (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MOTAZ73 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

لم اتمكن من تنزيل البرنامج آمل أن ترسله لي على
[email protected]


----------



## 22مجدي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (15 أكتوبر 2007)

طال الانتظار 
لعل المانع خير 
مشكور على أى حال


----------



## محمد السيد يوسف (17 أكتوبر 2007)

Snd Part Pleasemsg


----------



## سعيد شعبان (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واكمل جميلك بالجزء الثاني


----------



## محمد المساحي (19 أكتوبر 2007)

اللهم بارك لك


----------



## ناصر العاني (20 أكتوبر 2007)

\thank we wait for 2nd part


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## M777 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عطور ليبيا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على الافادة نتظر الملف التانى 

وبورك فيك اختى الكريمة البشمهندسة :75:


----------



## محمد أمين ملحيس (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng.amani (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مشششششششششششششششششكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي على كرمك


----------



## الززز (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*tarzz33************

I want to know the last Ms reseash
in any relaed tobic of survey engeneering


----------



## حسني القاضي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*الف شكر*

:76: الف شكر


----------



## حسين احمد9 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

فى انتظار الحساب بالاوتوكاد وشكراً


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*عضو*

مشكور اخي الكريم ومزيدا من العطاء:75:


----------



## نزارمساحة (28 أكتوبر 2007)

لك التحايا ابو الدفاع


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزااااك الله خير


----------



## ismail ibrahim (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

:63: جزاك الله خيرا 
سلمت يداك


----------



## فهد الاماراتى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالقوى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 نوفمبر 2007)

حفظك الله ....وشكرا لمحافظتك على الوعد.


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## زغلى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmed1982 (25 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور على هذا الجهد


----------



## اياد العبودي (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يااخي وفقك الله........ م اياد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يوليو 2008)

اشكر جميع الاخوة واتمني ان ارفع ملف اكسل كامل به كل اعمال الطرق (حساب كميات - حساب المنحنيات الانتقالية -حساب المنحنيات الراسية وغيره)


----------



## shoushou_78 (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وغي انتظار الملف الثاني


----------



## searcherj (27 يوليو 2008)

thank's a lot


----------



## m.amirhakim (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا مان


----------



## سمراء النيل (28 يوليو 2008)

فى انتظار الحساب بالاوتوكاد وشكراًجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وجدي الأغبري (31 يوليو 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ahmadj5 (1 أغسطس 2008)

نحن بالانتظار اخ دفع الله

و انت من الاخوة الممتازين اللي يحبون العلم و التعليم و التعلم 

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تسلم ياباشا مهندس على المجهود


----------



## م وائل حسنى (23 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى العزيز دفع الله حمدان
واتمنى لك السلامة دائما والله يزيدك من المعلومات القيمة
ولك الف تحية والف سلام من اخوك وائل


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير على مجهودك القيم


----------



## MOAIYED (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ياعزيرى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة نحن في انتظار ملاحظتهم


----------



## أحمد كامل طه (31 أغسطس 2008)

نشكركم على جهودكم الغاليه


----------



## ابوهمام (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على جهودك ومبارك عليك الشهر


----------



## يحيى المحسيري (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر الجميع علي المرور


----------



## المساح مسلم (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهدي الشحب (16 سبتمبر 2008)

我给你多谢谢了 我的朋友


----------



## IRFAN TALIB (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا صديقي


----------



## begad (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وعيدكم مبارك


----------



## begad (30 سبتمبر 2008)

communicating


----------



## begad (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اريد ان اكون فعال فى المنتدى


----------



## begad (30 سبتمبر 2008)

:28::75::56::7::20::28:


----------



## عبده كردى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي الفاضل
وفي انتظار وعدك بالباقي


----------



## عبدالله الجيزاوي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر الجميع علي المرور


----------



## LOTR (8 أكتوبر 2008)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## أميروعد (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## امير عوض (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
والرجاء رفع الجزء الثاني
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر الجميع علي المرور واتمني ان اقدم الموضوع بصور اكثر تفاضيلا في الايام القادمة


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا العمل الرائع لكن نرجومنك تحديد مكان الفايل داخل الموقع mediafire.com لانى لم اعرف كيفية انزال الملف.


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

To download files from MediaFire, you must access the files from the unique sharing URLs provided to the person who uploaded the files. A sharing URL looks like http://www.mediafire.com/?fjtiz8idnm2 , but each file has its own unique sharing URL. Once


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور اخى على البرنامج الرائع وربنا يزيدك قول امين*​


----------



## مهندسه نرمين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على المساعده وفى انتظار الباقى


----------



## مساح محترف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## اماني الصالح مريم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

_*جزاك الله خير*_


----------



## علياء على حمدى (19 يناير 2009)

نفعنا الله بعلمك
وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يناير 2009)

لك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## garary (19 يناير 2009)

اخى دفع الله حمدان هجو .السلام عليكم
حاولت ان اضع مناسيب احدى الطرق ولكن بعد الانتهاء من كتابة المناسيب اختفى شكل البروفايل.ارجوا التوضيح مشكورا


----------



## مشاري الخرس (20 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## mohamed el safty (20 يناير 2009)

لك خالص تحياتي وربنه يزيدك من نعيمه
وهذا مفتاح الفلاشة
zda5WT2sP6 - 1KmHIwT7XT - zV8pgNpk7f - atJAw64Qj1 - 1EKLnqKe2V


----------



## mohamed el safty (20 يناير 2009)

لك خالص تحياتي وربنه يزيدك من نعيمه
وهذا مفتاح الفلاشة
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
zda5WT2sP6 - 1KmHIwT7XT - zV8pgNpk7f - atJAw64Qj1 - 1EKLnqKe2V
p88j8KbSly7G1RpJn'Ijoy([j7c|l:7yR]E?S:"m0(CT4'g+.Og/CjG
vD}~Y."+ZpCa7}['[;{ii1UbE`Hp1PPLbQ=c0T}pg5iZ+jT{*bzg9v+#jp%AVep[j'3R`7Ii}#WEEMxs<c;/S*%CjI
2yI>FdmS%@S+,[email protected]){,;f %T8KFvbdvabbb


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

garary قال:


> اخى دفع الله حمدان هجو .السلام عليكم
> حاولت ان اضع مناسيب احدى الطرق ولكن بعد الانتهاء من كتابة المناسيب اختفى شكل البروفايل.ارجوا التوضيح مشكورا


 اخ العزيز غير الحد الادنئ من level مع مايتناسب مع معطياتك وانشاء يضبط معاك


----------



## أبو الروش (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2009)

لكم كل الود الاحترام


----------



## جمال احويج (25 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## engkarem78 (26 يناير 2009)

A;vh [.dgh












شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alhawey (26 يناير 2009)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم،،​


----------



## ali992 (12 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا...............*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخانا الكريم,,,,, وفق الله ما فية الخير وجعل مثواك الجنه


----------



## محمدين علي (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## رمضان عبدالمرضى (4 يونيو 2009)

شكراعلى المجهودوجزيت خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سماجده (5 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يعطيك العافية والتوفيق


----------



## almomani (5 يونيو 2009)

شكراً على المجهود وكتب الله لك الاجر به


----------



## محمد القرصان (5 يونيو 2009)

هى فييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## hassanaki (6 يونيو 2009)

لم اتمكن من تنزيل البرنامج ياريت مشكور مشكور لو ترسله لي علي الميل [email protected] مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك ع المجهود الممتاز


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور على هذا الموضوع الجميل
م.سيف العبادي*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## odwan (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع والمتميز حقاً
رفع الله قدرك وحفظك


----------



## مساح2006 (20 يونيو 2009)

شكراً ياكبــــــير المهندسين


----------



## محمد الفجال (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكككككككككوووووورررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا .............................


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير.............................


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (2 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور على المجهود وبرجاء توفير الجداول التشغيلية للمعدات والموارد البشرية​*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يوليو 2009)

هل تقصد فرومات العمل اليومي لمعدات 
اصلي سوالك ماواضح


----------



## محمد الخلدي (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## محمود حامد رونق (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وهل من مزيد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 يوليو 2009)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزالك الله خيرا وفى إنتظار المحاضره الثانيه والشرح بالاتوكاد


----------



## kirla_81 (20 يوليو 2009)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## ورد النيل (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً.....


----------



## د كمال (22 يوليو 2009)

كم انت مبدع يا بروف 
لك التحية


----------



## د كمال (22 يوليو 2009)

باراك الله فيك ..............


----------



## م أبــ نوران ـــو (22 يوليو 2009)

سلمت وسلمت يداك يااخي
بوركت
تحياتي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 يوليو 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy09 (27 يوليو 2009)

:12:مشكور اخ دفع الله على محاولتك ومجهودك الرائع فى رعايه الله


----------



## المهندس1400 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sabryano (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سندر2009 (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يوليو 2009)

*باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## دعيج (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورعاك


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (3 نوفمبر 2009)

متشكرين


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## nageeb48 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين على هذا البرنامج


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## مهندس محمدطلحه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير وكل عام والجميع بخير لحول عيد الاضحى المبارك


----------



## م.عوده (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور*

يعطيك العافية على البرنامج


----------



## ziadziadziad (20 نوفمبر 2009)

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## كمال المجالي (20 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الشكر للاخوه عل الفائده العمليه جزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## ناصر العاني (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم*​


----------



## hany sabry (24 مايو 2010)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## mohie sad (28 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الجهد وبارك الله فيك واعانك على الخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 مايو 2010)

* جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم​

*​


----------



## حسني القاضي (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## aljafry (22 يوليو 2010)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم​*


----------



## حبيب أمبيو صالح كو (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (27 يوليو 2010)

حقيقى هذا المنتدى جميل جدا ومفيد جزى الله القائمين على هذا خير الجزاء وذادهم من فضلة وعلمة


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (27 يوليو 2010)

ارجو كل من له خبرة فى برنامج الاند طريقة حساب الكميات وعمل القطاعات العرضية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rere22101988 (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير مشكورررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 يوليو 2010)




----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ويوجد برنامج civil 3d اسرع فى الحساب من لدية معلومات وشرح برجاء موافاتنا بة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 أغسطس 2010)

م/ أمين النقيب قال:


> شكرا ويوجد برنامج civil 3d اسرع فى الحساب من لدية معلومات وشرح برجاء موافاتنا بة



تجد في مواضيع المثبتة موضوع خاص ببرنامج civil 3d فيه شرح مفصل لكل البرنامج بمافيه حساب الكميات للمهندس اشرف غنيم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد فره (2 أغسطس 2010)

الرجاء باقي الاجزاء وجزاك الله خير


----------



## alhddad20 (3 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هاي الاهتمام والمجهود


----------



## Murad2009 (3 أغسطس 2010)

thx alot


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 أغسطس 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
وباقي الدورس تجدها في موضوعنا 
المدخل للعمل المساحة في الطرق


----------



## ابو العطا (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وفي انتظار المزيد ومشكور


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى موازين حسناتك
لكن من فضلك نحن نريد الأسهل وهو ملف اكسل جاهز ومعه ايقونة شرح 
اسال الله ان ينفع بك المسلمين


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (12 يناير 2011)

شكر الله لك


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (13 يناير 2011)

بصراحة انت مجهوداتك فوق الوصف اللة على الابداع والمعلومات القيمة اية دة انت بتتعب بشكل


----------



## mohamedazab (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 يناير 2011)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المقترب (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فى المهندس دفع الله حمدان هجو على مايبذله من جهد ووقت دون مقابل


----------



## م/أحمد شاكر (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## noor-noor (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله بالف الف خير


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا ياهندسة وتستاهل الف مليون نجمه 
يا نجم النجوم الغالي على الموضوع المتميز والحصري 
تسلم ايدك يا فنان على هذا الاداء الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد من التميز والحصريات 
لك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير 
تحياتي


----------



## النيوبرين (3 أغسطس 2011)

أرجوك الحقني بالجزء الثاني فورا؛وأكون لك من الشاكرين؛ولا تنس البرنامج؛محبك المهندس المصري


----------



## كبل (4 أغسطس 2011)

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ياسر سالمان (4 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس دفع الله حمدان هجو من المهندسين المتميزين فى هذا المنتدى وله ابداعاته وحصرياته اشرت حضرتك بان هناك تكلمه للموضوع نرجوا ان يوفقك الله فى هذا العمل وان تنجزه فى اسرع وقت ممكن ... مع تمنياتى لك بكل توفيق وازدهار....


----------



## SERAGE2007 (5 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر بارك الله بس التكملة لم نحصل عليها


----------



## اسامة السقاف (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## misho_300 (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## Mohamed gabr (12 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا واكمل جميلك بالجزء الثاني*​


----------



## alaa awaed (24 نوفمبر 2011)

:2:


دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> كماوعدت الان الشرح الكامل لحساب الكميات بالاكسل وانشاء قريبا حساب الكميات autocad


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## elmaghror (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## سبيدنت (15 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف لايعمل


----------



## Eng**Ahmed (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك 

وجزاك الله خيراً
​


----------



## ahmadamean (16 ديسمبر 2011)

والله تستحقون اكثر من شكر


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (17 ديسمبر 2011)

_مشكوووووووووو اخي وجزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك_​


----------



## zxzx_0007 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور *


----------



## ابو احمد شامي (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود ممتاز ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## molathm elqudah (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــيرا


----------



## عبداللطيف ابراهيم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

المبدعون رائعون دائما


----------



## السيد زكريا محمد (28 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أستاذي


----------



## yhosain (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدمحمد هندى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Al Mohager (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس غزوان (3 يناير 2012)

والله عاشت يداك خويييييييييييييييي


----------



## غسان الفهد (3 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم وياريت ان تنزل هذا الملف


----------



## مهندس الدقة (22 مارس 2012)

مُـــــــــــتفضِّل.......و........شكررررررررراً


----------



## ahmedalbaz (23 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم بسممكن ترفق مالف الاكسيل للاهميه وشكرا


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (24 مارس 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووررر طال عمرك*


----------



## benhenni (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيل


----------



## احمدالزيادي (2 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا واكمل جميلك بالجزء الثاني*


----------



## abu saber2 (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## املاك (10 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الجنة*


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله فيك وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## khlio kolo (20 فبراير 2013)

*جازاكم الله كل خير*​​


----------



## ahmed mansour11 (18 يوليو 2014)

مشكور أخي​


----------



## YASSERBASHER (1 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس هجو في ميزان حسناتك ولله الحمد كان لي الشرف العمل معكم


----------



## body55 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا واكمل جميلك بالجزء الثانيggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## body55 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## abosima (6 سبتمبر 2014)

سوباس


----------



## adel104 (11 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس /دفع الله حمدان و جعلها الله في صحيفة حسانتكم


----------

